# DWA training day



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok as others seem to do it 
We are offering a venomous snake training day
The cost is £80 we will have tea/coffeee and hob-nobs and a ginsters pasty for lunch.
You can come and clean out around 50 venomous snakes tanks for the day and we will give you a certificate at the end of it to say you have done it that wont really count for anything but you can still have one.
We have PLI the same as everyone else so it must be ok to do this training day.
If your interested please PM me
You must be 21yrs or over


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

£80 to clean vivs? Thats odd mate, I wouldnt pay £80 to clean vivs out. What is it to do with venomous snakes? The vivs are the same as any other snake?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

That is hilarious. You must be some kind of genius to come up with that.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

STReptiles said:


> £80 to clean vivs? Thats odd mate, I wouldnt pay £80 to clean vivs out. What is it to do with venomous snakes? The vivs are the same as any other snake?


As far as I came make out they are taking the mick out of the venomous days.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Owzy said:


> As far as I came make out they are taking the mick out of the venomous days.


Yea it seems that way too, otherwise thats insane! I might put a thread up asking if someone can to *pay me **to clean my cages*

It's not just me that thinks its a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Jabba the mentor said:


> Ok as others seem to do it
> We are offering a venomous snake training day
> The cost is £80 we will have tea/coffeee and hob-nobs and a ginsters pasty for lunch.
> You can come and clean out around 50 venomous snakes tanks for the day and we will give you a certificate at the end of it to say you have done it that wont really count for anything but you can still have one.
> ...


This is excellent value for money. Could you please add me to your waiting list? I am not quite 21 years old yet, but I expect to be, by the time it's my turn to visit. Thanks.


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> This is excellent value for money. Could you please add me to your waiting list? I am not quite 21 years old yet, but I expect to be, by the time it's my turn to visit. Thanks.


Cool I have now lowered the age to 18 and over so you can bring your pixie along with you


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

This is pathetic :bash:


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

LMFAO :lol2:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Love it:lol2:


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

For a fiver anyone can come clean out my vivariums. I'll sellotape a photograph of a beginners' viper or possibly an adder to the back wall. However anyone wanting to clean out the vivarium with a photo of a cobra or boomslang on it will require experience cleaning out at least three other kinds of vivarium. Successful applicants will get as many Babybel as they can fit in their pockets and the extra copy of The Shawshank Redemption I own for some reason.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> This is excellent value for money. Could you please add me to your waiting list? I am not quite 21 years old yet, but I expect to be, by the time it's my turn to visit. Thanks.


After much deliberation today, I have sadly decided to remove my name from your waiting list. This is of course, no reflection on the quality of mentoring that you have offered, but I just do not think that I can go through the whole day on a pasty and some biscuits. Other courses available, had fish and chips and a choice of hot and cold beverages on offer. One place even had jaffa cakes.
Sorry if this has inconvenienced you.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

im intrested mr jabba ,i liked the last one ,but i hope i dont fall in the ferret pen ,still got some scars ,lol dribble dribble jelly and ice creams ,can i hide in the toilet again untill its dark with those crickets ,dribble dribble ,like to sex the black mamba hoover flexi again ,i did well my granny said ,anyways see you soon peter ,love


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

This is getting a bit over the top, I think its a bad idea too but the guy shouldn't be made fun of on an open forum. We all have to make a living guys. : victory:


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mr Jabba...
I think that 80 quid is a bit too much, bearing in mind i've been doing this kind of thing (but with non-DWA stuff) at tiny boas for past 17 months for FREE!!! And i get a cheese and onion sandwich every day, I get teas and coffees too but i have to make them myself ...:lol2:


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

STReptiles said:


> £80 to clean vivs? Thats odd mate, I wouldnt pay £80 to clean vivs out. What is it to do with venomous snakes? The vivs are the same as any other snake?




Damn, your not the brightest brick in the wall are you:whistling2:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Once in a life time opportunity, completely free of charge, successful applicants can spend a day cleaning my house, top to toe.
Then the Cars, wax on wax off.
I will even through in a cream Egg and a cup of tea.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

HA HA HAAAAA

Oh wait isn't that the same joke that's been done 10 times already and then you changed the wording slightly.

Man that's seriously clever.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Owzy said:


> HA HA HAAAAA
> 
> 
> *Man that's seriously clever*.


I am Glad you Agree:no1:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

AZUK said:


> I am Glad you Agree:no1:


Even better! 

Don't get me wrong I'm always up for taking the piss but you lot are being very lazy here. Put some effort into it guys don't just regurge some lame twigged version of an already crap joke.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Owzy said:


> Even better!
> 
> Don't get me wrong I'm always up for taking the piss but you lot are being very lazy here. *Put some effort into guys* don't just regurge some lame twigged version of an already crap joke.



I am Sorry ,I just don't swing that way :gasp:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

AZUK said:


> I am Sorry ,I just don't swing that way :gasp:


lol good spot. I'll give you that one


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

kenneally1 said:


> Damn, your not the brightest brick in the wall are you:whistling2:


Nah I like to fit in mate, thanks


----------

